# question about power fists and other weapons



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

So in dow 2 the power fist is a very slow weapon, taking a long time to charge and then hit with. In fluff is it slow? Or is it like wearing gloves on your hands and you can freely grab objects, and punch and fight like a boxer with multi rapid strikes? Can they be dual wielded?

Second question, are powerclaws better then power fists? And if a power fist were to punch a swiping power claw which would win? Could the fist grab the claws and break them?

Can anything stop a ctan phase sword from cutting through it? Could a power sword combat a phase sword or would one cut through the other?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

power fists are slow heavy clunky weapons. They can kinda be deul weilded but its a very special case, the head of the ultramarines does and thats about it.

fists are probably better than claws simply because ork technology is so poor.

the only thing that can absorb as c'tan phase sword is the necrodermis of a c'tan, the power sword would be cut in two, but c'tan phase swords are very very rare, and only one branch of the temples assassinorium has access to them


----------



## Fenge (Dec 25, 2009)

There is a wide range of interpretations on the use of power fists. 

some say it is a slow, cumbersome wepon. Others say that is is not a slow weapon but that it is just unwieldy and a little hard to use.
Like you said, in DoW it is a slow weapon that takes time to charge up. But in say Dark Heresy it is simply unwieldy meaning that you cannot block effectivly with it.

In many books people fighting with it is being described as punching, grapping and throwing people around like ragdolls.

Regarding the power fist vs. the power claw. The powerfist would rip the claw apart because the fist has got a powerfield and the claw does not, meaning it would rip through it like paper.

C'tan phase weapon is made of necrodermish/living metal and as with many things of the necrontyr it is not know how to work. But a good guess would be that it will cut through pretty much anything. Even a weapon with a powerfield.


----------



## warmaster isaan (Sep 18, 2008)

Lux said:


> Second question, are powerclaws better then power fists? And if a power fist were to punch a swiping power claw which would win?


 depends from which army the power claws are from. because i've heard them used in space marine chapters and they have a power field. 
so if it was he SM power claw versus powere fist then power claw would win in my opinion because it is much more light and flexible so you could get in a few quick strikes while the power fist flails wildly trying to hit you with it being very heavy.
with what Fenge was saying about the dark heresy maybe they had access to better technology which made the power fists out of lighter but stronger materials so they could be swung faster and harder than a powerfist given to a space marine or an imperial officer.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

warmaster isaan said:


> depends from which army the power claws are from. because i've heard them used in space marine chapters and they have a power field. so if it was he SM power claw versus powere fist then power claw would win in my opinion because it is much more light and flexible so you could get in a few quick strikes while the power fist flails wildly trying to hit you with it being very heavy.


I think you mean Lightning Claws, which are indeed faster than Power Fists in tabletop.



warmaster isaan said:


> ...with what Fenge was saying about the dark heresy maybe they had access to better technology which made the power fists out of lighter but stronger materials so they could be swung faster and harder than a powerfist given to a space marine or an imperial officer.


I believe Fenge is referring to Dark Heresy RPG rather than the historical period.

In terms or rules form either system a Lightning Claw is more manoeuvrable than a Powerfist so you could indeed get in a few quick strikes


----------



## Fenge (Dec 25, 2009)

I was indeed refering to the Dark Heresy RPG, it descripes the powerfist as a that is difficult to use and fight with but not as heavy and slow.

this is also backed up by lightning claws which is essentially a power fist fitted with four power weapons. 

Sure a power fist is heavy but you would not notice as it is fitted with servos lifting it for you. 

Just my humble oppionion at least


----------



## warmaster isaan (Sep 18, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Ibelieve Fenge is referring to Dark Heresy RPG rather than the historical period.


my bad still quite a newbie to all this stuff! not been playing or anything for too long!


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Fenge said:


> Sure a power fist is heavy but you would not notice as it is fitted with servos lifting it for you.
> 
> Just my humble oppionion at least


Weight and mass are two different things.

Assuming you're wearing power armour, the weight is negligable - servos as you say.

The mass remains the same, however, and the momentum. Power Fists are BIG. They are big and very solid with high mass. That much momentum on the end of your arm can only be balanced by an equal, opposite momentum in your body, and if you try to change its movement too fast, you'll just throw yourself off-balance and fall over.

It's simple physics. A Power Fist can move very fast, due to the great strength of Power Armour - but it cannot change direction fast.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

if by power claw you mean the orks version, then the tabletop rules are exactly the same

the powerfist is large and slow but it has is own sort of power field around it which amplifies the users strength when activated

as for the orkish version, who can say how it woks, its orks 

cheers

edd


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

To my knowledge, the orks power klaw works by hydraulics. There`s nothing "power" about it. So in a punching match, powerfist wins.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

You know what I never understood? After reading Descent ov Angels, I noticed that the Knights/the Order had chainblades. but this was before the Emperor. I find it very confusing how their weaponry could be so similar, you know? and I never really understood technology before the Emperor came to retirve his sons. They had the technology to go to different worlds but how come no one ever left? was it because ov the warp storms?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Androxine Vortex said:


> You know what I never understood? After reading Descent ov Angels, I noticed that the Knights/the Order had chainblades. but this was before the Emperor. I find it very confusing how their weaponry could be so similar, you know? and I never really understood technology before the Emperor came to retirve his sons. They had the technology to go to different worlds but how come no one ever left? was it because ov the warp storms?


Much of the tech used by planets in the Imperium comes from STC's (Standard Template Construct) so many of the weapons found on these worlds were the same or similar to those used on Terra.
You have to remember that technology has not moved forwards since before the time of the Heresy, in fact it has gone backwards. Technology is seen as the holy work of the Omnisiah (the Emperor) and tampering with it is heresy against the God Emperor.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Androxine Vortex said:


> You know what I never understood? After reading Descent ov Angels, I noticed that the Knights/the Order had chainblades. but this was before the Emperor. I find it very confusing how their weaponry could be so similar, you know? and I never really understood technology before the Emperor came to retirve his sons. They had the technology to go to different worlds but how come no one ever left? was it because ov the warp storms?


Well, this kind of goes really off-topic, but anyways.

The history of mankind in the faraway future is a tragic one. Relatively early in relation to the great crusade were mankind taking to the stars and colonizing worlds. Mars, for example, was once terraformed into a lush beautiful world. 

Then came the birth of Slaanesh, and the coming of the Long Night. Warpstorms plagued the galaxy, and cut off all the worlds from each others. As such, some planets like Caliban held some of the old Technology, but some fell into disrepair. 

Hence, the Calibanite have pistols, chainswords, and a form of Archaic Power Armor


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Remember, the Eldar and Orks also use chainswords - presumably having developed them independantly of mankind. They are far from unique to the Imperium.


----------

